# type of harness???



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

finally found someone in ohio!!!  
http://dwharnessshop.tripod.com/equipment.html
now which type is good for what purpose? i'd like to use the goats for a variety of things so i'm not sure... i'd like to use them to pull a driving cart (they type that people sit in?), to pull a plow (small one for a garden), a sled, and for hauling firewood and hay. 
so which one???


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi ohiogoatgirl,
I have a cross between a Breat Pull harness and a Breast Style work harness, it is the best in my opinion so I would probably go with the Breat Pull harness, although some adjusments would be helpful, I use a plain strap attached to the shafts for brakes, much quicker by the looks than the one they have, and instead of the one of the rump dividing and going around the back, I have it also attaching directly to the shafts.
I don't even need to take anything off to hitch or unhitch, to hitch up, just lift the shafts over the head, make sure all the straps are in place and push the brake strap down behind him, then buckle the chest and put on the halter and reins.
For taking it off, I take off the halter and reins, unbuckle the chest, lift the brake strap up and above his back, push his head back through the chest and shoulder straps, and lift the shafts, with harness attached, away from him.
Cheers,
Cazz


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

I found a great harness on ebay made by a family owned company in Florida. I received mine very quickly and they have great service. The harness is extremely well made and has all the parts for around $90.

Their website is:

http://www.greatgoatgear.com/harness.html

Karen


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

I got mine from DW Farms
http://workinggoats.tripod.com/index.html
Here is my Shaq and his wagon, and his friend Pauley. They have been in many parades and school functions with 4H.


----------

